# Ceiling Paints



## ceedj (Apr 19, 2016)

Ok folks, this is for my own house at the moment, but your recommendations could influence future decisions for clients.

So I've spent a LOT of time using Glidden's Ultra Hide 150 Flat for ceilings; it's consistent, works well and I am familiar with it. The problem is the closest PPG store that carries it is about 25 miles in any direction, so it's a bit of a hike.

I've seen this Glidden Ultra Hide 220 at Home Depot; can I expect this to be a lesser version of the 150, despite the number on the bucket? I also have an account with SW, which is about 10 minutes from my house; I am a big fan of the Pro Mar 200 line, Cashmere (lovely when used right) and Super Paint, but have not used their ceiling paint before (I think it's called Eminance?) Anyone used this and how does it compare?

Thanks in advance for any helpful information you all can give, it is much appreciated!


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

I've used their ceiling paint. It's a flat paint designed for ceilings (more spatter resistant) and it worked fine. Not much more to say.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Ok now I know you are all messing with me! Where is the hidden camera already? The last painter that came in my store was bitching about how crappy Glidden And Sw have become. Promar in particular. I know you guys were watching!


----------



## Zoomer (Dec 17, 2011)

Ben Moore, super hide flat. Good quality, nice n flat.


----------



## AngieM (Apr 13, 2016)

I use CHB from SW for all my ceiling and primer jobs. It's around $12 a gallon in my area. It's a flat paint and primer in one. I've recently heard that Diamond Vogel sells a good flat white paint called Elevate. I'm yet to try it but plan to soon.


----------



## AngieM (Apr 13, 2016)

Oh yeah, and I've tried eminence and DO NOT recommend it. It's like a thin white wash guaranteeing a second coat. I'm sure this is a product geared toward their retail customers.


----------



## paintpimp (Jun 29, 2007)

At SW. Look at chb or promar ceiling paint.


----------



## Gymschu (Mar 11, 2011)

If using SW, use the ProMar 400. It's dead flat and even though it goes on rather thin, it covers fairly well.

My "goto" ceiling paint is from PPG. I get it at Menard's a midwestern big box store:


----------



## AngieM (Apr 13, 2016)

What's the price point for the ppg flat?


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Gymschu said:


> If using SW, use the ProMar 400. It's dead flat and even though it goes on rather thin, it covers fairly well.
> 
> My "goto" ceiling paint is from PPG. I get it at Menard's a midwestern big box store:


And THAT'S why I won't carry Pittsburgh! Those rats tried to tell me the Pittsburgh paints that Menard's carried were limited to just a few lines, and NOT the former PPG store products. Lying ba5tards!


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

If you're spraying, eminence works great. Just about any of the products suggested are. Rolling, I'm on the fence. We just rolled out a bunch of the new pm ceiling paint and it seems fine (that's what the guys said anyway) I'll have a go on Friday with it if I don't like it, I'm jumping ship with my lids to one of the other manufacturers suggested. Heck, I heard that ace hardware has a decent (and cheap) product that's better than the eminence. They shoulda kept the classic 99.... Good luck...good (to US) lid product seem to be getting harder to find...:/


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

The dreaded bear is better than that stinking 3 coat Eminence:whistling2:


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

SW Masterhide all day but from what I gather it's not sold everywhere. Painters Edge would be my second choice. :yes:

Sent from my LG-H810 using Tapatalk


----------



## Phinnster (Feb 20, 2013)

Hey gym 
Is the Pittsburgh one dead flat 
We have been using it a lot recently and don't want to get my self in trouble 
Thanks


----------



## Boco (May 18, 2013)

They changed gold label to blue.. Best bang for your buck. $20ish


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

What is sw chb?


----------



## Boco (May 18, 2013)

Chicago high build. I think its a regional thing


----------



## ElTacoPaco (Dec 11, 2015)

PACman said:


> [/COLOR]
> 
> And THAT'S why I won't carry Pittsburgh! Those rats tried to tell me the Pittsburgh paints that Menard's carried were limited to just a few lines, and NOT the former PPG store products. Lying ba5tards!


That's PPG for ya 
Told me the same about Sikkens but luckily I bite back and have amazing pricing on that and Sikkens


----------



## ElTacoPaco (Dec 11, 2015)

Boco said:


> They changed gold label to blue.. Best bang for your buck. $20ish


Do you have a new pic?


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

ceedj said:


> Ok folks, this is for my own house at the moment, but your recommendations could influence future decisions for clients.
> 
> So I've spent a LOT of time using Glidden's Ultra Hide 150 Flat for ceilings; it's consistent, works well and I am familiar with it. The problem is the closest PPG store that carries it is about 25 miles in any direction, so it's a bit of a hike.
> 
> ...


It's a 30 minute drive in any direction for me to get to a Dulux store, but I do it because it's worth it. Ultra hide flat is the best I've ever used. I've been able to touch it up a year later with no issues


----------



## Boco (May 18, 2013)

ElTacoPaco said:


> Do you have a new pic?


 No. I just saw the new shipment PPG was unloading. Don't worry next week it will be a different colored label. :whistling2:


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Boco said:


> They changed gold label to blue.. Best bang for your buck. $20ish


There are 2 different ones, one blue ,one gold, the gold one just does not splatter as much, otherwise they are the same( as far as I can tell without a chemistry degree)


----------



## Phinnster (Feb 20, 2013)

Dead flat or no ?


----------



## Gymschu (Mar 11, 2011)

PPG Ceiling paint is about $18 a gallon from Menard's.

It is a dead flat. Not quite a bright white, more of a grayish white look, but after all the troubles I had with Emminence, it is a nice alternative.


----------



## Phinnster (Feb 20, 2013)

Thanks gym
Does it touch up well ?


----------



## ceedj (Apr 19, 2016)

Thanks for all the great tips guys! Unfortunately, CHB is not carried in my area, and I can get the Glidden 150 for about $18/gal, $95/5 gal, so it looks like a 90 minute drive round trip is in my immediate future. 

Much appreciation for the help, thanks again!


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Boco said:


> No. I just saw the new shipment PPG was unloading. Don't worry next week it will be a different colored label. :whistling2:


And probably a different brand!


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

chrisn said:


> There are 2 different ones, one blue ,one gold, the gold one just does not splatter as much, otherwise they are the same( as far as I can tell without a chemistry degree)


The gold label means they used some Mexican Gold colorant in it.


----------



## Gymschu (Mar 11, 2011)

Phinnster said:


> Thanks gym
> Does it touch up well ?


Phinnster, it does touch up well. Much better than trying to touch up Emminence that's for sure!


----------



## Boco (May 18, 2013)

Phinnster said:


> Thanks gym
> Does it touch up well ?


 Splatterless ,Dead flat, cheap and now new and improved label. If you get a 5 a little elf comes in can and will cut in and back roll for you.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Boco said:


> Splatterless ,Dead flat, cheap and now new and improved label. If you get a 5 a little elf comes in can and will cut in and back roll for you.


The label has not changed any in the last 6 or 7 years I have been using it. There has always been a gold and a blue.


----------



## epretot (Dec 17, 2011)

Anything semigloss that covers well will work.


----------



## Boco (May 18, 2013)

chrisn said:


> The label has not changed any in the last 6 or 7 years I have been using it. There has always been a gold and a blue.


 Like I said they were just unloading off the truck. My ppg store just switched from selling gold to blue label only. I finally have something that works well for me and I am sure they will find a way to F it up.


----------



## 804 Paint (Jan 31, 2014)

Gymschu said:


> PPG Ceiling paint is about $18 a gallon from Menard's.
> 
> 
> 
> It is a dead flat. Not quite a bright white, more of a grayish white look, but after all the troubles I had with Emminence, it is a nice alternative.



Are you talking about Wall Supreme? If so it's good stuff for the price. Dead flat and no lap marks even on large ceilings. I get it for $13.50. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ElTacoPaco (Dec 11, 2015)

Boco said:


> Like I said they were just unloading off the truck. My ppg store just switched from selling gold to blue label only. I finally have something that works well for me and I am sure they will find a way to F it up.


You mean Acapulco Gold right... 







PACman said:


> The gold label means they used some Mexican Gold colorant in it.


----------

